# Cannot shutdown when mouse plugged in



## zoom (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, I've run into this strange issue. I'm running FreeBSD9/amd64 and whenever my USB mouse is plugged in, doing [cmd=]shutdown -p now[/cmd] starts the shutdown process but after the uptime indication I get a black screen and the computer keeps being on. I can shutdown the computer only if the mouse is not present.

Other USB devices do not cause the issue. I tried all USB ports and it doesn't make a difference.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

Does it do that with a different USB mouse?  Is there something unusual about the (unidentified) problem mouse, like it being wireless or having card slots or a hundred buttons?


----------



## zoom (Jan 22, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Does it do that with a different USB mouse?  Is there something unusual about the (unidentified) problem mouse, like it being wireless or having card slots or a hundred buttons?



I've only got one, so I'm not sure. It's a simple wired mouse. Nothing special about it. It works fine with other OS(including OpenBSD). :\ Here's the relevant part of dmesg:

```
ugen2.2: <PIXART> at usbus2
ums0: <PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd suggest logging any USB messages it shows about the mouse during shutdown and posting them to the freebsd-usb mailing list.


----------

